# Rawhide chews



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

hoping some of you could guide me on this. We went to a friends last weekend and Mitzi found some lovely chews that belonged to the friends dog. I asked our friends what they were as I thought Mitzi would like some of her own - she was preoccupied for ages!. Some of you know she's just been spayed - day two and all going well - so as a special treat I got hubby to get her some of these rawhide bones to chew. Do I just leave it in her crate for her or do i take it away after a short time ?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

If it is the white raw hide...I don't reccpmend them as they are not healthy. They don't break down properly in their system,...things like an elk antler or puzzle stick or pigs ear is better.

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> If it is the white raw hide...I don't reccpmend them as they are not healthy. They don't break down properly in their system,...things like an elk antler or puzzle stick or pigs ear is better.
> 
> Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


Oh dear yes they are - ill try and swap them. Thanks


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

We bought Billy a Stag bar a few weeks ago and he loves it. I just give him it for 20-30 mins each day then take it away, he has hardly made a dent in it and it is good for their teeth. 
H x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh Dear I've been giving Coco rawhide bone chews, they are a sort of browny,yellowy creamy colour, are these ok?


----------



## cplove (Nov 15, 2011)

KCsunshine said:


> Oh Dear I've been giving Coco rawhide bone chews, they are a sort of browny,yellowy creamy colour, are these ok?


Felfel loves these too, but we have never tried the white ones. I would also like to know whether the dark coloured rawhides are OK, as she has one everyday. When she has a rawhide she sits down and only gets up after she has finished her rawhide. She also has a stag bar, but I never take it away from her and she works on it whenever she likes.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

We also do not use rawhide - we were told that their stomachs cannot break them down, so they aren't good for them to have. Instead, we use pork products - they look similar but are more of a yellow/brown colour. Scarlett absolutely loves them! And we get them in all kinds of shapes and sizes to keep her interested. A few other ideas are pigs ears, pizzle sticks, and stag bars. Scarlett loves them all.


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

I took the rawhide ones back and got Mitzi a stag chew which has helped take her mind off the op.


----------

